# Ab*bb*c 2008



## macmarco (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin, Moin...

Nun ist es wieder so weit, und die Planung kann los gehen!! :m


*13.12.08*
*Uhrzeit: 10.00h bis in die Dämmerung
*
*längster Fisch gewinnt - der Gewinner macht den nächsten Cup klar*
*Strand je nach Wind und Wetter*
*Grill - lasst mal hören wer was mitbringt*
*Ort: Weißenhaus 
*

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich einmal darauf hinweisen, dass jeder der paddeln möchte *KEIN* Alkohol während dessen zu sich nimmt, wenn´s mal "nen Bierchen" ist, ist es ok, aber ich möchte in keinster Weise die Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn aus diesem Grund etwas passiert!!!
Was nach der Veranstaltung passiert ist mir egal...


Die Teilnehmer sind:

*- Macmarco - bringt Glühwein mit
- Belly_gaga - 2 selbstgemachte Knobibrote und den Pokal dabei
 - Vazzquezz - raus
 - MichaelB -leider raus, ist krank
 - de Mischi - wenn nachmittags dabei
 - Reppi - leider raus, macht Bootsführerschein 
 - Bellyboater - raus
- loki73 - hat nen bunten Salat und Aioli Dipp dabei
- Al Bundy - holzscheite dabei und nen Grill
  - Twister Bine - raus
 - Sundvogel - leider raus
- Angelgeiler - dabei
- Rahnschote - bissl Fleisch und Kartoffelsalat dabei 
 - Dorschminister - ist raus
- Pepp-eric - raus
- kh61 - dabei, wenn er Handschuhe findet??????????????
- Haukep - dabei????????????
- Sylverpasi - ist raus
 - AudioGott1984 -ist raus
- Gallus- nen Grill und ne Schachtel Bier und Grillkohle dabei 
*_*- *_*Ute**- nen Topf und Grillkrams dabei
- Schwarzwusel - Grill mit Kohle dabei
- Xfishbonex - ist raus
- Schutenpiet - nun doch lögger Wild dabei
- larsgerkens - ist raus
- dat_geit - ist raus
- Blindfischer - dabei mit dem `Jak´
- Meeresangler Schwerin - kommt zum klönen vorbei 
- Stephan Gartz - kommt mit nem Promi zum klönen vorbei
    * 
Diese Seite wird von mir immer auf dem laufenden gehalten.
Christoph, denke bitte an den Pokal #6

*Der Organisator / Veranstalter übernimmt keinerlei Haftung für Zwischenfälle oder besondere Vorkommnisse!*

Desweiteren (Anglerboard): 

*§5 Verhaltensregeln:*
(6) Auch außerhalb des Anglerboards haben die Nutzer jegliche Handlungen zu unterlassen, welche die Reputation des Anglerboards gefährden, Verstöße können mit dem Ausschluß des Nutzers geahndet werden.


----------



## MichaelB (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

wenn der Tag auch etwas unglücklich gewählt ist (da sollen XMas-Feiern stattfinden in der Zeit |rolleyes) - ich will den Pokal zurück :g

Uhrzeit?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## vazzquezz (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> ...da sollen XMas-Feiern stattfinden in der Zeit |rolleyes...



Aus diesem Grund melde ich mich erstmal "unverbindlich" an - wobei jene Feier bei uns wahrscheinlich am 19.12. stattfindet! |rolleyes

V.


----------



## macmarco (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Michael: Der Termin ist leider erstmal so festzuhalten, da einige mich bereits angeschreiben haben und nach diesem Termin leider keine Zeit mehr haben...
Der Pokal??? Welcher Pokal??? Den darfst du dann am Ende des Tages aus der Ferne begutachten :q:q:q

@All: Denke mal die Uhrzeit ist so geregelt, dass wenn Weinachtsfeiern anstehen, die meist ja abends stattfinden, man anschlließend hinfahren kann... 
Meinet wegen können wir auch um 07.00 h oder 08.00 h anfangen... und dann früher enden....Mir soll das egal sein


----------



## Belly_gaga (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Vielen dank marco das du es für mich ausrichtes,da ich wenig zeit habe ich hoffe es wird wieder eine super truppe #h
und den Pokal werde ich auf jeden fall wieder mit bringen,aber ich werde alles tun um ihn zu verteidigen :q:q


----------



## MichaelB (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,





macmarco schrieb:


> Meinet wegen können wir auch um 07.00 h oder 08.00 h anfangen... und dann früher enden....Mir soll das egal sein


 also meine Erfahrung ist ja eher das Angeln in die Dämmerung rein :g von ganz frühen Vöglen habe ich bislang wenig erfolgreiches gehört weil der Dorsch da in der Regel auch noch pennt |rolleyes

Ich meinte auch eher die Weihnachtsfeiern an den Freitagen... da steht man tags drauf doch ungern schon mitten in der Nacht auf 

@Gaga_Belly: nochmal kommste nicht mit 5mm Vorsprung davon |bla:

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Gaga: kein Problem...kannst dich auch gern revangieren :m

@Micha: Aaach soooo meinst du das... 

@All: So die Uhrzeit wurde jetzt von mir ein letztes mal geändert. Wen jemand so früh noch keine Zeit hat(oder auch noch nicht nüchter ist |bla  kann der /die jenige auch gern später aufschlagen...


----------



## de Mischi (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin, 

selbstverständlich dabei! 
Es sei denn die Weihnachtsfeier kommt dazwischen...|rolleyes


----------



## Reppi (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Poliere den Pokal !
Dabei !!


----------



## Bellyboater (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich meld mich dann auch mal unverbindlich an. Ich muss vorher noch mal testen, ob das mit meinem Knie wieder hinhaut. Das hat mich ja das letzte mal im Stich gelassen :v


----------



## macmarco (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich meld mich dann auch mal unverbindlich an. Ich muss vorher noch mal testen, ob das mit meinem Knie wieder hinhaut. Das hat mich ja das letzte mal im Stich gelassen :v


Freut mich!!

Dann leg dich ab heute schon mal ins Bett, damit das Knie es dann mitmacht.. je länger desto besser |supergri


----------



## loki73 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

hallo bellykapteine, 

welche strände wären das denn je nach wetterlage? ich würde auch gern teilnehmen wollen, wenn es denn geht.

ich müsste halt nur einen groben strandpunkt haben wegen der kilometer.
wenn ich noch 3 strandläuferinnen mitbringe, geht das in ordnung?


----------



## macmarco (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hallo bellykapteine,
> 
> welche strände wären das denn je nach wetterlage? ich würde auch gern teilnehmen wollen, wenn es denn geht.
> 
> ...



Denke mal, es wird auf Dahme hinlaufen, wenns denn alles passt... 
Die drei "Strandläuferinnen" kannst du gerne mitbringen, daran soll es doch nicht scheitern 

Also dabei??:m

Gruß
Marco


----------



## loki73 (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

dahme?, da wo das bb-treffen war?

trag mich mal unverbindlich in die liste mit fragezeichen ein. 
meine frau ist köchin und von daher ist ihr dienstplan unberechenbar.


----------



## macmarco (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> dahme?, da wo das bb-treffen war?
> 
> trag mich mal unverbindlich in die liste mit fragezeichen ein.
> meine frau ist köchin und von daher ist ihr dienstplan unberechenbar.



Dahme ist nen bissl höher... aber weit aus fängiger :m

Schon gemacht


----------



## AlBundy (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin @ all,

hab's mir notiert! Habe eventuell auch an dem Freitag Weihnachtsfeier von der Firma aus, aber das tut dem ja kein Abbruch -

D A B E I !!! :vik:


----------



## Twister Bine (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin moin zusammen,

ich bin auch dabei.

LG Bine


----------



## 19fisher75 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin moin,
was ist das denn für ein Treffen?
Alle mit BB?
Oder solls vom Strand losgehen?
Ich wär mit Fliege und Spinne dabei.

Gruß an alle.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Dabei, 

ich bring wieder ein goldfarbenes Erfrischungsgetränk mit.

Nein, keinen Apfelsaft....

Uli


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



19fisher75 schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> was ist das denn für ein Treffen?
> Alle mit BB?
> Oder solls vom Strand losgehen?
> ...



Moin..

Es ist ein "Bellyboatfunfischencup".Es werden dort eigentlich nur Belly Boate vor Ort sein, aber du kannst selbstverständlich auch vom Ufer aus fischen.Dem sollte ja nichts im Wege stehen #6

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Angelgeiler (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hey ho,

Ich hab im Dezember Berufschule und hab deshalb auch Zeit denk ich ma.
Würde mich euch sehr gerne anschließen!!
Setz mich auf die Liste:vik:


----------



## MichaelB (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

ich stifte minnigens einen Beutel Grillkohle - und damit wir nicht so dastehen wie vor einem knappen Jahr auch ein Paket Grilllümmel 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> und damit wir nicht so dastehen wie vor einem knappen Jahr auch ein Paket Grilllümmel



 Das war auch seeehr lustig!!! Das werd ich glaub ich auch nie vergessen, unsere Gesichter als nichts da war |bla:|supergri


----------



## Bellyboater (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich werd, wenn ich dabei bin, zwei Packen Geflügelsteaks mitbringen.


----------



## macmarco (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ich werd, wenn ich dabei bin, zwei Packen Geflügelsteaks mitbringen.


Na denn werd mal fit...Nun ist es eingeplant


----------



## vazzquezz (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Orga_Mac: Ich bring Krakauer mit - Menge lass ich mal bis kurz vorher offen , damit ich nicht wie beim Herings-Boaten diverse Würste hin- und hergurke! 

V.


----------



## loki73 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

hmm,
ich hab mal versucht einen bericht vom letzten jahr zu finden, leider ohne erfolg.

die suche funktion brachte mir einen artikel von 2003, der ist mir aber zu alt. 

hat da jemand gerade einen link parat?


----------



## AlBundy (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wie is, soll ich einen Rundgrill mitbringen und den Sack mit den Holzscheiten vom letzten Jahr?

...oder will deMischi seinen Grill dieses Jahr endlich mal mit Fleischanhaftungen entjungfern? ...nur so! :m


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hmm,
> ich hab mal versucht einen bericht vom letzten jahr zu finden, leider ohne erfolg.
> 
> die suche funktion brachte mir einen artikel von 2003, der ist mir aber zu alt.
> ...


Guckst du  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1877599&postcount=12357


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Wie is, soll ich einen Rundgrill mitbringen und den Sack mit den Holzscheiten vom letzten Jahr?
> 
> ...oder will deMischi seinen Grill dieses Jahr endlich mal mit Fleischanhaftungen entjungfern? ...nur so! :m



Wenn er den noch hat???  Wurde dieser Grill nich sogar beerdigt??? |kopfkrat


----------



## de Mischi (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wenn er den noch hat???  Wurde dieser Grill nich sogar beerdigt??? |kopfkrat



Richtig, da haben wir uns doch - fleischlos - dran aufgewärmt um ihn anschließend zu Grabe zu tragen.|rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



de Mischi schrieb:


> Richtig, da haben wir uns doch - fleischlos - dran aufgewärmt um ihn anschließend zu Grabe zu tragen.|rolleyes


Siehst, mir war doch so #h


----------



## MichaelB (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

das stimmt aber nur fast: ich habe mich einfach dezent zurück gehalten und wollte Euch keinen vorkauen |rolleyes meine beiden Naggensteaks sind dann einen Tag später auf dem Grill gelandet 

Wieso darf eigentlich jemand anderes als der anerkannte Gewinner den Cup ausrichten... |kopfkrat

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Wieso darf eigentlich jemand anderes als der anerkannte Gewinner den Cup ausrichten...



Na, weil der eigetliche Gewinner das sonst nicht soooo hinbekommt, wie es sein sollte...
Deswegen mach ich das ja stellvertretend für den jungen Mann :m
Ist das etwa schlimm?? |kopfkrat


----------



## MichaelB (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

neee gar nicht schlimm - aber statt außer Wertung mitpaddeln zu dürfen würde ich die paar Tippzeleien lieber auf mich nehmen... nächsten Winter... wenn ich das wieder ausrichte 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## macmarco (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> neee gar nicht schlimm - aber statt außer Wertung mitpaddeln zu dürfen würde ich die paar Tippzeleien lieber auf mich nehmen... *nächsten Winter... wenn ich das wieder ausrichte*


Naajaaaaa, ich weiß ja nicht |bigeyes Nimm dir mal nicht zu viel vor |supergri|supergri:m


----------



## MichaelB (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

frei nach Hermann Hesse werde ich das Unmögliche versuchen um das Mögliche zu erreichen :g

Oder so... |rolleyes

Gruß
Michael


----------



## AlBundy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Michael,

...besser wäre wohl eher das hier!

*BEGINNE DAMIT...*
*...das Nötige zu tun. Dann tue das Mögliche und plötzlich tust du das Unmögliche.* _(Franz von Assisi) :m_


Beim Eifer des Gefecht's und aller Vorfreude, ist meine Frage wohl ein bischen untergegangen! Stell ich sie eben nochmal!


> Wie is, soll ich einen Rundgrill mitbringen und den Sack mit den Holzscheiten vom letzten Jahr?


_#c..._


----------



## macmarco (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ach Muschiiii, dann mach das doch :q:q


----------



## AlBundy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> ...Ach Muschiiii, ...


 
Mir scheint, du bist noch nicht ganz nüchtern! ;+



Ok, ich bring die Sachen mit. #h


----------



## macmarco (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Sooo, bin schon fleißig am üben... 9 Leos und 7 kamen mit...
Wenn´s so weiter geht bin ich top fit am 13ten :q:q:m


----------



## AlBundy (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Das ist gut Marco, weiter so! 

Werde am WE auch das ein oder andere antesten, mit der Hoffnung, euch am 13. alle ordentlich "abzuledern"! :q

Gruß, Al


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Na, ob man da noch was zu sagen muss?? Kannst froh sein, wenn du dich nicht "ablederst", wenn du ins BB einsteigst


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wenn ich diesmal die Getränkekiste in die Mitte stelle, wäre es schön, wenn ihr euch ohne weitere Nachfrage bedient. Nicht wieder so ein Trauerspiel wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## macmarco (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesmal die Getränkekiste in die Mitte stelle, wäre es schön, wenn ihr euch ohne weitere Nachfrage bedient. Nicht wieder so ein Trauerspiel wie letztes Jahr.



Weiß gar nicht was du meinst 
Ich muss ja dieses mal net fahren, von daher mach ich das dann auch


----------



## rahnschote (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@macmarco
Würd ja auch gern mitmachen ,könnte aber sein das den tag arbeiten muß#q
Kannst mich aber trozdem mit eintragen(wäre jedenfalls nett...)
Das mit der Arbeit krieg ich bis dahin schon geregelt...
Was zu essen mitbringen ?Mußt nur sagen was ...!Arbeite an der Quelle(Großküche...:q)
gruß Rahnschote#h


----------



## AlBundy (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesmal die Getränkekiste in die Mitte stelle, wäre es schön, wenn ihr euch ohne weitere Nachfrage bedient. Nicht wieder so ein Trauerspiel wie letztes Jahr.


 
ICH WEISS...was damit gemeint ist! 

Asche auf's Haupt, dieses Jahr wird's besser. :m

Gruß, Al


----------



## macmarco (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



rahnschote schrieb:


> @macmarco
> Würd ja auch gern mitmachen ,könnte aber sein das den tag arbeiten muß#q
> Kannst mich aber trozdem mit eintragen(wäre jedenfalls nett...)
> Das mit der Arbeit krieg ich bis dahin schon geregelt...
> ...


Schön, freut mich, trag dich dann mal ein...#6
Was zu essen mitbringen...hmm...von der Großküche?? 3x Rouladen mit Kartoffeln, 3 x Nudeln mit Tomatensoße...
Dann mal Spaß bei Seite.  Werden mal schauen, was am Ende fehlt und dann teile ich es dir schon mit


----------



## Dorschminister (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Marco,
bin dabei wenn ihr mich lasst  ich bring auch was mit, mal sehen was fehlen wir am ende.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## macmarco (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> bin dabei wenn ihr mich lasst  ich bring auch was mit, mal sehen was fehlen wir am ende.
> 
> Gruß Steffen


Hey Steffen...Klaaaaar lassen wir dich, wäre ja auch blöd wenn nicht!!  Freut mich, dass du mit machst!!!#6


----------



## Dorschminister (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratich habs!!!!!!!!!!
ich werde mich um den Glühwein kümmern, ist doch kalt im Dez. da muss die Wärme doch von innen kommen und vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Glühwein aus dem Pokal trinken:m

Gruß Steffen


----------



## pepp-eric (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

moin macmarco,
ich melde mich auch an für den cup!
danke für die orga
andi


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkratich habs!!!!!!!!!!
> ich werde mich um den Glühwein kümmern, ist doch kalt im Dez. da muss die Wärme doch von innen kommen und vielleicht kann ich ja meinen Glühwein aus dem Pokal trinken:m
> 
> Gruß Steffen



Gute Idee, daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht
Aber das mit dem Trinken aus Pokal??? Hmmm...kannst mal daran schnuppern :m


----------



## macmarco (29. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> moin macmarco,
> ich melde mich auch an für den cup!
> danke für die orga
> andi


Ist notiert


----------



## kh61 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hallo,
komme wenn ich darf auch, aber erstmal mit "?". Wenns zu kalt ist hab ich keine Finger mehr :c.
Vielleicht find ich ja noch die richtigen Handschuhe. Mitbringen tue ich dann auch irgendwas, was noch fehlen sollte.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## macmarco (1. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Schön Klaus...trag dich dann mal mit ??? ein..


----------



## haukep (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Sofern nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auf jeden Fall dieses Jahr auch mal dabei. #6

Mtibringen kann ich gerne was am Ende noch fehlt..#c#h


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hauke ist notiert


----------



## Sylverpasi (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ja Mensch dann trag mich auch mal mit ??? ein... Wäre gerne dabei, wenn es dann passt. Kann ich aber erst kurzfristig sagen....


----------



## AudiGott1984 (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich würd spontan sagen dabei !!


LG Maik


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Schööööön... vernommen Männer´s...so langsam wird es immer mehr...schön, schön:m


----------



## gallus (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Jo Leudings,
reih mich auch gern mit ein!

@Macmarco
Kannst mich denn ma informieren wat ich so noch dazutun kann?


----------



## macmarco (2. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> @Macmarco
> Kannst mich denn ma informieren wat ich so noch dazutun kann?



Da sage ich euch noch bescheid... Muss mal schauen, wer noch so alles kommt und dann sehen wir auch was fehlt...
Also zum späteren Zeitpunkt weißt du dann bescheid


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin, also meine Erfahrung ist ja eher das Angeln in die Dämmerung rein :g von ganz frühen Vöglen habe ich bislang wenig erfolgreiches gehört weil der Dorsch da in der Regel auch noch pennt |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Michael



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht. :vik::vik:


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So, nu habe ich mir alles durchgelesen.|wavey:
Habe einen Wink hier hin bekommen.#6
Ein BB hab ich ja nu nicht.
Könnte aber mit meinem Bötchen dahingeschippert kommen. 
Was sagste Marco?   |bigeyes


----------



## gallus (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Tach Ute,
würd dir mein zweitbelly und Flossen zur Verfügung stellen.
Bräuchtest dann nur noch ne Watbüxx.

Grusz Gallus


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> Tach Ute,
> würd dir mein zweitbelly und Flossen zur Verfügung stellen.
> Bräuchtest dann nur noch ne Watbüxx.
> 
> Grusz Gallus




Wow. #hAber Danke dir.#h
Damit habe ich ja jetzt überhaupt nicht gerechnet.#6
Da würd ich aber erstmal eine Einweißung brauchen. ^^|wavey:


----------



## gallus (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Dat sollte kein Problem sein..


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Wow. #hAber Danke dir.#h
> Damit habe ich ja jetzt überhaupt nicht gerechnet.#6
> Da würd ich aber erstmal eine Einweißung brauchen. ^^|wavey:


*lach*Ute, Ute, Ute... du auf einem BB..
Na, das werde ich mir mal mit anschauen....

Obwohl mal am Rande gefragt... Wenn du da Zeit hättest, bräuchte ich ein "Sicherheitsboot"... Und da du ja um die Ecke wohnst, würde es ja passen 

Das wäre echt klasse |wavey:


----------



## gallus (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So als Tank-und Versorgungsschiff?:m


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> So als Tank-und Versorgungsschiff?:m


Naja, so nun nicht, aber wenn ein Boot in der Nähe ist (sie kann natürlich auch fischen) ist es schon  gut , falls was passieren sollte, was wir ja net hoffen wollen


----------



## Ute (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> *lach*Ute, Ute, Ute... du auf einem BB..
> Na, das werde ich mir mal mit anschauen....
> 
> Obwohl mal am Rande gefragt... Wenn du da Zeit hättest, bräuchte ich ein "Sicherheitsboot"... Und da du ja um die Ecke wohnst, würde es ja passen
> ...



Klar mache ich.
Kann ja evtl. das nette Angebot gallus ein anders mal annehmen.
Nu verstehe ich schau, warum dir  mal die Oberschenkel wehgetan hatten.
Flossen |bigeyes|bigeyes
Hatte mir ja noch nie Gedanken dadrüber gemacht, wie man sich mit den Dingern fortbewegt.#6


----------



## macmarco (3. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Klar mache ich.
> Kann ja evtl. das nette Angebot gallus ein anders mal annehmen.
> Nu verstehe ich schau, warum dir  mal die Oberschenkel wehgetan hatten.
> Flossen |bigeyes|bigeyes
> Hatte mir ja noch nie Gedanken dadrüber gemacht, wie man sich mit den Dingern fortbewegt.#6



Schöööööööööön, dass wollte ich hören 
Vielen Dank #6

Tja, auf dem BB bewegst du dich halt mit Flossen fort und wenn du dann einen schönen Wellengang hast, kann es nun mal sein, dass die Oberschenken brennen :g


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Ute !! Wenn Du noch nen Platz bei Dir im Sicherheitsboot|supergri frei hast reserviere ihn mal für mich.......|bigeyes


----------



## gallus (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Deine Oberschenkel Brennen?
Bei mir sinds immer die Waden.

Ob das am Stil liegt?


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> @Ute !! Wenn Du noch nen Platz bei Dir im Sicherheitsboot|supergri frei hast reserviere ihn mal für mich.......|bigeyes




Klar, gerne.
Einwenig Unterhaltung wäre super.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Klar, gerne.
> Einwenig Unterhaltung wäre super.


#6 Super denn bin ich dabei...


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> Deine Oberschenkel Brennen?
> Bei mir sinds immer die Waden.
> 
> Ob das am Stil liegt?


Du, das ist gut möglich... Naja, hauptsache man kommt voran |supergri


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> #6 Super denn bin ich dabei...


Fein Micha :m Dann trag ich dich mal mit ein!
Musst aber auch was leckeres mitbringen


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Musst aber auch was leckeres mitbringen


Ich bringe mich doch mit... das ist lecker genug..|supergri ... Nee geht klar... Nen Grill plus Holzkohle kann ich auch mitbringen falls noch einer fehlt


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Du, das ist gut möglich... Naja, hauptsache man kommt voran |supergri


|rolleyes Naja.. oder die Arme? 

Piet


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |rolleyes Naja.. oder die Arme?
> 
> Piet


Oder seit neuestem so :g


----------



## Ute (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Ich bringe mich doch mit... das ist lecker genug..|supergri ...


#h#h
Was soll ich sagen  :q


----------



## macmarco (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Mensch Wuselchen, meist du net, dass du nen bissl zäh für den Grill bist???


----------



## nemles (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Mensch Wuselchen, meist du net, dass du nen bissl zäh für den Grill bist???



Mit schwarzen Hähnchenbeinen kennt er sich aus :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Mit schwarzen Hähnchenbeinen kennt er sich aus :vik:


 Jauuuuuuu....


----------



## xfishbonex (4. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

ich werde vorbeikommen und vom land aus angeln weil ich kein bellyboat habe #q ich saß noch nie in so ein schwimmreifen drinne :q:q
bringe dann bratwürste mit und paar brote zum grillen oki doki lg andre


----------



## gallus (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@xfishbonex

Wenn du wirklich kommst,bring ich mein Zweitgerät samt Flossen für dich mit.
Ute Hat ja Angst!|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> ich werde vorbeikommen und vom land aus angeln weil ich kein bellyboat habe #q ich saß noch nie in so ein schwimmreifen drinne :q:q
> bringe dann bratwürste mit und paar brote zum grillen oki doki lg andre



Klingt gut!!! #6 Dann nimm mal das Angebot von Gallus an und alles ist supi... Wäre klasse...mach mal


----------



## loki73 (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

also ute muss jetzt bei so vielen angeboten mal ne runde paddeln. wenn wir mal ne pause brauchen, kann sie sich ja eins nach farbe aussuchen. |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Na klar muss sie das! Wenigstens in der Pause die wir einlegen werden


----------



## vazzquezz (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@andre: Kannst das Angebot annehmen, ich bringe Dir 'ne Schwimmweste mit! #6

V.


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,
da ja mein BB wegen Knie Probleme nicht mehr benötigt wird kann einer von Euch mein BB gerne nutzen , Ute vielleicht  ?Micmacmarco weiß ja wo ich wohne und dem gebe ich es dann gerne leihweise mit incl Flossen und Weste und so |supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> @xfishbonex
> 
> Wenn du wirklich kommst,bring ich mein Zweitgerät samt Flossen für dich mit.
> Ute Hat ja Angst!|wavey:



Da müsste bei mir einer Händchen halten. :q :q :q


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> also ute muss jetzt bei so vielen angeboten mal ne runde paddeln. wenn wir mal ne pause brauchen, kann sie sich ja eins nach farbe aussuchen. |rolleyes




Ein Lehrer wird sich doch bestimmt finden. #h


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Ute: das machen wir doch gern ...links und rechts wird einer für dich stehen...

@Micha: Dann könntest du doch rein theoretisch Kajak fahren oder???


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> da ja mein BB wegen Knie Probleme nicht mehr benötigt wird kann einer von Euch mein BB gerne nutzen , Ute vielleicht  ?Micmacmarco weiß ja wo ich wohne und dem gebe ich es dann gerne leihweise mit incl Flossen und Weste und so |supergri|supergri
> 
> 
> ...



Nu muss ich aber viele Boote testen. #6
Und wer ist dann in meinem Rettungbötchen um mich zu retten? #c


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> @Micha: Dann könntest du doch rein theoretisch Kajak fahren oder???



ich hoffe es  aber zur Zeit nicht wenn ich realitisch bin :c

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: das machen wir doch gern...links und rechts wird einer für dich stehen...




Maoam |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Reicht eine Nominierung nicht?


----------



## hornhechteutin (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,


macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: das machen wir doch gern ...links und rechts wird einer für dich stehen...



sorry Tom hat recht Marco 
*TATÜTATA TATÜTATA*
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## macmarco (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Micha: Es ist noch viel Zeit bis dahin... Werde dir die Daumen drücken... dann kannst du mit raus...Wäre auf jedenfall klasse 

@Tom: Wieso?? *rotwerd*


----------



## nemles (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Tom: Wieso?? *rotwerd*


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (5. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: das machen wir doch gern ...links und rechts wird einer für dich stehen...


|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes grins


----------



## Schwarzwusel (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

#d Nun geht das hier auch schon los mit der Ferkelei #d


----------



## Dorschminister (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

ihr solltet auch ein bischen Verständniss für Marco haben, wenn man sein neues Boot sieht ist es doch mehr als logisch das bei ihm links und recht was steht:vik:


----------



## Honeyball (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Das war klar, dass aus dieser Clique über kurz oder lang die nächste Novemberferkelkandidatur hervorgehen wird...:vik:



macmarco schrieb:


> @Ute: das machen wir doch gern ...links und rechts wird einer für dich stehen...



Da ist der macmarco aber sowas von dabei...:q:q:q


----------



## Ute (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

*Marco*
du hast wieder geschaft.:vik:
Und zwar vor mir. :q :q :q


----------



## Dorschminister (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

na Ute du bist mir ja ein Früchtchen:q:q bringst hier gestandene Mannsbilder dazu solche Sachen zu schreiben:q


----------



## Ute (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> na Ute du bist mir ja ein Früchtchen:q:q bringst hier gestandene Mannsbilder dazu solche Sachen zu schreiben:q



Tja, müsste man mal drüber nachdenken. Haben diese zuviel oder zu wenig :l?


----------



## Dorschminister (6. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Tja, müsste man mal drüber nachdenken. Haben diese zuviel oder zu wenig :l?


zuviel oder zu wenig was???????????:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

;+  was´n hier los? irgendwie riecht´s hier  aber ziemlich nach pheromonen :q:q... und nach neuen Boardferkelanwärtern 


Piet


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ;+  was´n hier los? irgendwie riecht´s hier  aber ziemlich nach pheromonen :q:q... und nach neuen Boardferkelanwärtern
> 
> 
> Piet




Ja, ein Schweinestall ist das hier !!! |supergri


----------



## Dorschminister (7. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ;+  was´n hier los? irgendwie riecht´s hier  aber ziemlich nach pheromonen :q:q... und nach neuen Boardferkelanwärtern
> 
> 
> Piet



Boardferkelanwärterin |supergri|supergri


----------



## Reverend Mefo (7. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wir sollten den Thread umbenennen in "Utes Aufstiegsbach" 

Scheinen nicht nur die Meerforellen gerade Laichzeit zu haben :m


----------



## Bellyboater (7. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Thread umbenennen in "Utes Aufstiegsbach"
> 
> Scheinen nicht nur die Meerforellen gerade Laichzeit zu haben :m



Och nöö, lass ma lieber so.


----------



## Ute (8. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> zuviel oder zu wenig was???????????:q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q




Da kommt die Fantasie ins Spiel. #v


----------



## Ute (8. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Dorschminister schrieb:


> Boardferkelanwärterin |supergri|supergri


Nee, nne. So schnell kommt ma da nicht hin. 
Da müssen schon schwerwiegendere Sätze her. 
Ich beiße mir ja schon oft auf die Zunge (hau mir auf die Finger)


----------



## Ute (8. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Wir sollten den Thread umbenennen in "Utes Aufstiegsbach"
> 
> Scheinen nicht nur die Meerforellen gerade Laichzeit zu haben :m



Das lassen wir lieber.
Sonst kommen noch so einige Herrn ins schwitzen. Und wir wollen doch nur angeln.


----------



## Schutenpiet (8. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Das lassen wir lieber.
> Sonst kommen noch so einige Herrn ins schwitzen. Und wir wollen doch nur angeln.





Wer?  womit?  auf was?  :q

Piet


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

|wavey: Hi Marco, könnte sein, dass ich an dem Tag Zeit habe..
würde dann evtl. mit Schute mitpaddeln.
Würde mich dann auch bemühen, meine Bellybootlosigkeit durch wildes Grillgut wett zu machen.
Genaues weiß ich erst in ca. 2 Wochen

Peter


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |wavey: Hi Marco, könnte sein, dass ich an dem Tag Zeit habe..
> würde dann evtl. mit Schute mitpaddeln.
> Würde mich dann auch bemühen, meine Bellybootlosigkeit durch wildes Grillgut wett zu machen.
> Genaues weiß ich erst in ca. 2 Wochen
> ...


Das mach mal Peter, wird lustig


----------



## macmarco (10. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So, nun mal kurz ernst werden:

Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich einmal darauf hinweisen, dass jeder der paddeln möchte *KEIN* Alkohol während dessen zu sich nimmt, wenn´s mal "nen Bierchen" ist, ist es ok, aber ich möchte in keinster Weise die Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn aus diesem Grund etwas passiert!!!
Was nach der Veranstaltung passiert ist mir egal...

Ich weiß nicht wie ihr es seht, aber es geht nicht #d


----------



## Ute (10. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> So, nun mal kurz ernst werden:
> 
> Aus gegebenen Anlass möchte ich einmal darauf hinweisen, dass jeder der paddeln möchte *KEIN* Alkohol während dessen zu sich nimmt, wenn´s mal "nen Bierchen" ist, ist es ok, aber ich möchte in keinster Weise die Verantwortung übernehmen, wenn aus diesem Grund etwas passiert!!!
> Was nach der Veranstaltung passiert ist mir egal...
> ...


So ist es richtig.#6#6#6#6#6
Beim angeln wird nicht gesoffen.


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> So ist es richtig.#6#6#6#6#6
> Beim angeln wird nicht gesoffen.



#6#6#6 gutes Posting Ute .
Vor allem wird dann wegen Sprit an der Flosse der Antrieb aus dem Verkehr gezogen, und muss nach eingehendster Prüfung erst wieder zugelassen werden..:m

Piet


----------



## Ute (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> #6#6#6 gutes Posting Ute .
> Vor allem wird dann wegen Sprit an der Flosse der Antrieb aus dem Verkehr gezogen, und muss nach eingehendster Prüfung erst wieder zugelassen werden..:m
> 
> Piet



Wer prüft wie? :q


----------



## Belly_gaga (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

letztes jahr lief auch alles super ich glaube wir sind in dem punkt wohl vernünftig,die hauptsache ist der fun an der sache:vik:der Pokal ist schon geputzt damit ich ihm nach dem event wieder sauber aufs regal stellen kann|supergri
Petri an alle#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> letztes jahr lief auch alles super ich glaube wir sind in dem punkt wohl vernünftig,die hauptsache ist der fun an der sache:vik:der Pokal ist schon geputzt damit ich ihm nach dem event wieder sauber aufs regal stellen kann|supergri
> Petri an alle#6




Willst Du ihn jetzt schon mal zu mir rüberbringen ? Dann kann er sich an den neuen Platz gewöhnen :q:q

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Ute: a: die Bellyboatantriebsprüfungskommission
           b: Gründlichst
:q:q:q

Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

wir reden hier von einem belly boot event wo steht das kajaks in die wertung kommen,aber wer weiss bis dahin ist noch ein wenig zeit:vik:


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> wir reden hier von einem belly boot event wo steht das kajaks in die wertung kommen,aber wer weiss bis dahin ist noch ein wenig zeit:vik:




Es gibt Gründe, die dafür sprechen, dass ich nicht der einzige im kajak bin....  aber man wird ja sehen

Piet


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> letztes jahr lief auch alles super ich glaube wir sind in dem punkt wohl vernünftig



Ich sage es lieber im Vorwege, es ist nicht immer selbstverständlich, dass alle vernümpftig sind |rolleyes


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Wer prüft wie? :q


Wenn ich das jetzt sagen würde, würde ich glatt wieder ein Taaatüüütaaaaataaaa bekommen #c


----------



## Ute (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt sagen würde, würde ich glatt wieder ein Taaatüüütaaaaataaaa bekommen #c


Dann flüstere es mir doch zu.:q


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Nööööhööööööö


----------



## xfishbonex (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

jeder normale mensch wird sich nicht die birne voll ballern :g
lg andre


----------



## MichaelB (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

Kajaks sind selbstmurmelnd zugelassen - so lange sie wie ein BB mit Flossen an den Füßen bewegt werden 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dorschminister (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

und die Kajakfahrer sind die einzigen die  mind. 3 Promille haben müssen:q:q


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Andre: Da hast du recht, jeder "normale", aber es gibt vielleicht auch Ausnahmen...
Deswegen musste ic es auch mal erwähnen 

@Michael: Das möchte ich dann gern mal sehen, wie das ausschauen wird


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Michael: |supergri|supergri ist gebongt :g
@ Steffen: Bei dem Pegel wäre ich bewußtlos #c
Piet


----------



## Bellyboater (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Steffen: Bei dem Pegel wäre ich bewußtlos #c
> Piet



Das ist alles eine Frage des Trainings. Wenn du ab jetzt täglich übst, kommst du da bis zum 13.12. hin:#2:


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Das ist alles eine Frage des Trainings. Wenn du ab jetzt täglich übst, kommst du da bis zum 13.12. hin:#2:



Irgendwie entwickel ich da nicht so den Ehrgeiz #c
Bei Anderen passiert das einfach...|kopfkrat oder so

Piet


----------



## Belly_gaga (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt sagen würde, würde ich glatt wieder ein Taaatüüütaaaaataaaa bekommen #c


Wie meinst das du zarter angler#c#h


----------



## Bellyboater (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich werd noch ein wenig Treibstoff mitbringen zum "Aufwärmen".


----------



## Belly_gaga (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Kajaks sind selbstmurmelnd zugelassen - so lange sie wie ein BB mit Flossen an den Füßen bewegt werden
> 
> ...


  moin,also ich bin dafür das kajaks nicht in die wertung kommen weil die klar im vorteil sind,ich bring ja auch kein fischernetz mit und ziehe durch aber das sie mit fischen freut mich sehr (der cup heiß ja nicht umsonst AB-Bellyboat-Cup oder habt ihr schonmal motorräder bei der tour de france in der wertung gesehen?)#c|wavey:


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Wie meinst das du zarter angler#c#h


Bist du betrunken??  ;+;+;+
Netter Vergleich... Klingt ja richtig niedlich


----------



## macmarco (11. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Irgendwie entwickel ich da nicht so den Ehrgeiz #c
> Bei Anderen passiert das einfach...|kopfkrat oder so
> 
> Piet



Soll ich dir beim trainieren helen?? :m


----------



## Ute (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Nööööhööööööö


  Und ich danchte, du bist nett. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Ute (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

macmarco              *AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*
              Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Schutenpiet* 

 
_Irgendwie entwickel ich da nicht so den Ehrgeiz #c
Bei Anderen passiert das einfach...|kopfkrat oder so

Piet_

Soll ich dir beim trainieren helen?? :m
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sollen *wir* dir bei tainig helpen?


----------



## Belly_gaga (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Bist du betrunken??  ;+;+;+
> Netter Vergleich... Klingt ja richtig niedlich


Ne ich war nicht betrunken,es ist einfach so das ist ein Bellyboot cup in denn gehören in meinen augen auch nur Bellys in die wertung|gr:,das die mit ihren Kajaks kommen das freut mich um so mehr angler,um so lustiger ganz klar:vik:


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Ne ich war nicht betrunken,es ist einfach so das ist ein Bellyboot cup in denn gehören in meinen augen auch nur Bellys in die wertung|gr:,das die mit ihren Kajaks kommen das freut mich um so mehr angler,um so lustiger ganz klar:vik:


Mööönsch Gaga... Das war doch bezogen auf : Zarter Angler |uhoh:


----------



## macmarco (12. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen:

*Der Organisator / Veranstalter übernimmt keinerlei Haftung für Zwischenfälle oder besondere Vorkommnisse!*

Desweiteren (Anglerboard): 

*§5 Verhaltensregeln:*
(6) Auch außerhalb des Anglerboards haben die Nutzer jegliche Handlungen zu unterlassen, welche die Reputation des Anglerboards gefährden, Verstöße können mit dem Ausschluß des Nutzers geahndet werden.


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Christoph: Keine Bange..|pftroest:  ich mach doch sowieso ausser der Konkurenz mit... das heisst aber nicht, dass Du den längeren Fisch von uns beiden fängst   

Peter


----------



## Belly_gaga (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> @ Christoph: Keine Bange..|pftroest:  ich mach doch sowieso ausser der Konkurenz mit... das heisst aber nicht, dass Du den längeren Fisch von uns beiden fängst
> 
> Peter


Ich habe keine angst aber wenn will ich gerecht verlierenund ich habe auch schon wieder ein paar neue knaller für dorsch


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> macmarco              *AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*
> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Schutenpiet*
> 
> ...



Also ich finde, wir sollten neben dem Saufen auch noch üben, mit Flossen an den Füssen ein Kajak zu bewegen, damit ich noch in die Wertung komme |supergri
Oder... wir teilen uns ein Kajak und ein Belly Boot..|kopfkrat
Dann kann ich vom Belly schnell einen längeren Fisch fangen, als Gaga, und trotzdem noch Kajak fahren.. und gut iss |rolleyes 
@ Marco: machst Du mit?.. dann fängst Du auch noch´n Dorsch, der länger ist als der von Gaga... und Ute auch noch :m   boaaahhh, wird das spannend 

Piet


----------



## goeddoek (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Ich habe keine angst aber wenn will ich gerecht verlierenund ich habe auch schon wieder ein paar neue knaller für dorsch




Wie |bigeyes mit Karbid fischen ?
Die kommen dann aber auch nicht in die Wertung  :q


Aber im Ernst !
Wie sieht das für das Reglement aus ? Wenn Piet nun das BB hinter dem Kajak an eine fängige Abbruchkante zieht, dort umsteigt und dicke Dorsche drillt ? #c


----------



## macmarco (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Ich habe keine angst aber wenn will ich gerecht verlierenund ich habe auch schon wieder ein paar *neue knaller* für dorsch



Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass das fischen mit Sprengstoff strengsten verboten ist !!!


----------



## macmarco (13. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie sieht das für das Reglement aus ? Wenn Piet nun das BB hinter dem Kajak an eine fänge Abbruchkante zieht, dort umsteigt und dicke Dorsche drillt ? #c



Joar Georg, dem ist eigentlich nichts gegen zu wenden...

Aber: Das Umsteigen vom Jak ins BB möchte ich dann aber auch gern miterleben und LIVE sehen :q


@Peter:  Da mache ich doch gern mit


----------



## Belly_gaga (14. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ihr lacht,aber am ende werden wir sehen wer den größten fisch fängt|supergriund ich habe ganz gewönliche köder aber die farben und die bewegung :gder hammer:vik:es wird spannend :m
na man gut das ich vorher immer anfütter 
immer wieder schön mit euch#6


----------



## Belly_gaga (14. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Wie |bigeyes mit Karbid fischen ?
> Die kommen dann aber auch nicht in die Wertung  :q
> 
> 
> ...


Da bring ich glatt die kamera mit das ist bestimmt einen comedy preis wert das stell ich mir jetzt schon gut vor:vik:


----------



## macmarco (14. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> na man gut das ich vorher immer anfütter



Aaaaauch verboten


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Da bring ich glatt die kamera mit das ist bestimmt einen comedy preis wert das stell ich mir jetzt schon gut vor:vik:



Also...#d eigentlich will ich auch garnicht in die Wertung |supergri.. wird wohl auch so ein schöner Tag.. 
Und nächstes Jahr gibt´s ne Wertung beim Kajaktreff ..
Kommst Du da auch Christoph ? 

Peter


----------



## AlBundy (15. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ähm, ...all meine Lehrer/innen in der Schule haben sich auch in der Pause gestritten, wer als nächstes MIT VIEL ROTER FARBE IN MEIN HAUSAUFGABENHEFT SCHREIBEN DARF! 

Was es ihnen gebracht hat? ...hmm, lasst mich überlegen! |rolleyes ...:q

Marco, im Ernst, kannst du bitte in deinem ersten Posting hinter meinem Namen anstatt Grillkohle - Holzscheite einsetzen. Nicht, das wir hinterher wieder viel von dem einen haben und so gut wie nicht's von dem anderen. 

...Und bevor du wieder mit deiner roten Farbe hier ankommst!... (Posting 28) !

Was macht eigentlich dein Kajak - das NEUE!? :m


----------



## macmarco (16. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hey Alex...

mein Jak kann schon schwimmen zwar leider bis jetzt nur Süßwasser (für Ostsee war zu stürmisch) aber ist schon toll 

Wann kommt nun endlich deins??


----------



## AlBundy (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hey Alex...
> 
> Wann kommt nun endlich deins??


 
Moin Marco,

...der war auch gut! #6

Ich hätte da schon das Problem, mich mit dem Teil nicht auf der Kellertreppe "einzukeilen"!
Ich wohne doch in einem schönen Altbau aus der Gründungszeit von "Siedlung"-Lübeck! #h

...und JA FRÜHER, DA HATTEN WIR JA NU GAR NIX! ...

Grüße! Al :q


----------



## macmarco (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> Moin Marco,
> 
> ...der war auch gut! #6
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch faltbare


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Auch welche wo man die Luft raus lassen kann


----------



## macmarco (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Auch welche wo man die Luft raus lassen kann



Raus lassen muss!!:q
(bringste Samstag mit, ok?)


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

(bringste Samstag mit, ok?)[/QUOTE]


was ist Samstag denn los?#c
Piet


----------



## macmarco (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> was ist Samstag denn los?#c
> Piet



Samstag sind wir in Dahme, die einen Angeln in der Brandung  ich auf Yak :m
Du auch?


----------



## nemles (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> die einen Angeln in der Brandung  ich auf Yak :m



Petri dabei, ich angel Samstag auf Dorsch und Scholle


----------



## macmarco (17. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



nemles schrieb:


> Petri dabei, ich angel Samstag auf Dorsch und Scholle


|muahah:|muahah: Sch****, der war gut


----------



## Reppi (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich muß mich leider abmelden; an dem Tag "darf" ich jetzt in Kiel durch die Bootsführerschein-Prüfung  fallen....|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## hornhechteutin (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,


Reppi schrieb:


> an dem Tag "darf" ich jetzt in Kiel durch die Bootsführerschein-Prüfung  fallen....|uhoh:|uhoh:


|abgelehn wenn ich es geschaft habe , dann kriegst DUUUU das ganz sicher sicher hin :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Wildshark (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Die ist nicht schwer!!!
Und wenn Du sie in der Tasche hast vergisst Du eh wieder alles, weil man die Hälfte nie benötigt!!!!!!#6

Gruß
Wildshark




Reppi schrieb:


> Ich muß mich leider abmelden; an dem Tag "darf" ich jetzt in Kiel durch die Bootsführerschein-Prüfung fallen....|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## macmarco (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Schade Reppi....Dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass du es schaffst!!!


----------



## larsgerkens (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

dafür bin ich wohl dabei  ....

mein fußballspiel fällt wohl aus.... darauf hab ich gewartet !!!
habt ihr schon strandtechnisch was ausgewählt? oder hab ichs überlesen?

gruß und petri
lars


----------



## macmarco (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> dafür bin ich wohl dabei  ....
> 
> mein fußballspiel fällt wohl aus.... darauf hab ich gewartet !!!
> habt ihr schon strandtechnisch was ausgewählt? oder hab ichs überlesen?


Das hab ich dann mal vernommen :m

Mit dem Standort hast du nicht überlesen... Dieser steht auch noch gar nicht fest... Grundsätzlich sach ich mal, dass wir Dahme im Uage behalten...Aber letzendlich entscheiden die Winde


----------



## larsgerkens (24. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

sehr schön... da bietet sich ja auch lübecker oder hohwachter bucht an


----------



## Ute (26. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Dann müsstet ihr ohne mich los.
Ich habe keinen vernünftigen Trailer.


----------



## macmarco (26. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Naja, vorrangig wird Dahme genommen... Wenns absolut nicht funzelt, dann müssten wir ausweichen, aber bis dahin Dahme


----------



## loki73 (26. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

hey ute,

für´n belly brauste keinen trailer. :q


----------



## dat_geit (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich glaub, ich hab da auch noch was gut zu machen, da ich schon langsam Rost ansetze.

2 Jahre zugucken geht nicht, ich geh an den Start und hol mir mal den Pokal mit einem Hering.

Mehr braucht es wohl nicht dazu.

Also zieht euch warm an, denn es wird kalt.

Andy


----------



## macmarco (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Klasse #6 ...Notiert ...:q


----------



## vazzquezz (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> ... ich geh an den Start ...



:vik: "AAAAAAAAANNNNNNNDDDDDYYYY!!!" :vik:

Darling, ick freu mir .....

V.


----------



## dat_geit (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

War ne kleine Zitterpartie mit dem Dienstplan, aber es hat geklappt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Dat finde ich gut.


----------



## vazzquezz (27. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@andy: "kurzes YeeHah!!!"


----------



## Ute (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> hey ute,
> 
> für´n belly brauste keinen trailer. :q




Ich wollte doch Rettungsboot spielen mit Wuselchen.

Und Andy hat sein "Okay" zu meinem Motor gegeben.:m:m

Ich mache morgen wieder eine Probefahrt. Freu mich schon riesig drauf.|supergri|supergri


----------



## macmarco (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Und ich kontollier dat dann mal vom Kajak aus :vik:


----------



## Ute (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Was?
Unsere Probefahrt?


----------



## macmarco (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Joar, genau die


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> War ne kleine Zitterpartie mit dem Dienstplan, aber es hat geklappt.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wer weiß vielleicht ruft ja noch einer aus Bombay an???|rolleyes
> 
> Piet


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

*- Macmarco - hat selbstgeräucherte Putentitties dabei 
- Belly_gaga - Pokalinhaber
- Vazzquezz - bringt rumgegurkte Krakauer mit 
- MichaelB - stiftet nen Büddel Grillkohle und nen bissl Grillkram
- de Mischi - Feierlos dabei 
- Reppi - leider raus, macht Bootsführerschein 
- Bellyboater - bringt 2 Pakete Putentittis, ääähm Putensteaks mit
- loki73 - mit Fragezeichen und 3 Strandläuferinnen
- Al Bundy - holzscheite dabei
- Twister Bine - dabei
- Sundvogel - bringt keinen Apfelsaft mit, aber es ist auch goldich
- Angelgeiler - keine Weihnachtsfeier, sondern Berufsschule...dabei
- Rahnschote - bringt mit was fehlt
- Dorschminister - Glühweinmitbringer
- Pepp-eric - dabei
- kh61 - dabei, wenn er Handschuhe findet
- Haukep - dabei
- Sylverpasi - wenns passt dabei
- AudioGott1984 -spontan..dabei
- Gallus - dabei
*_*-*_*Ute*_* -*__*mit Sicherungsboot *_*- dabei
- Schwarzwusel - fährt bei Ute mit
- Xfishbonex - bringt Bratwürstchen mit - mit BB von Gallus dabei??
- Schutenpiet - kurzfristig mit Wild dabei
- larsgerkens - fussi fällt aus...dabei
- dat_geit - Pokal mit nem Hering gewinnen ???

*Hier ist noch einmal die Teilnehmerliste..

Da es ja nun nicht mehr ganz 2 Wochen sind, möchte ich nur mal kurz zur Orga fragen, wer noch was mitbringen möchte.

Zur Auswahl stehen noch:

*- *2 bis 3 Grills (vllt reichen 2, aber bei der >Anzahl der Teilnehmer??)

*-* vllt noch einmal mehr Glühwein

*-* Plastikbesteck und Plastikteller

*-* Wenn jemand mag, dann vllt. noch so ein bis zwei Salate

*-* Grillfleisch (muss ja nicht nur einer mitbringen, kann man sich sehr gut teilen )

- ne 2te Kiste Gerstensaft??


Äußert euch mal dazu |wavey:


----------



## gallus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Bringe dann nen Grill
und ne Schachtel Bier(Hasseröder?)mit.
Hab auch noch nen Beutel Holzkohle liegen.

I.O.?


----------



## AlBundy (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Marco, Marco, ... Schieter, irgendwas geht bei deiner Liste immer verloren! :m

...ich habe doch auch einen Grill mit am Start, nicht nur das Treibholz. Das hattest du dir aber hier auch schon notiert! :q

...vieleicht sollten wir beim Cup im Päckchen ankern, das du uns nicht noch verloren gehst? |kopfkrat...

Ansonsten gibt das auch so'ne lütten Kärtchen wo man die Adresse und TelNr. draufschreibt und sie sich dann an einen Knopf hängen kann für den Fall, das man _hilflos_ und _verwirrt_ ist! (..._oder auf 'ner Party einfach zu viel hatte_) :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Marco ! Sag einfach wat am Ende noch fehlt.. das bringe ich denn mit


----------



## larsgerkens (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

ich pack n paar pakete glühwein ein


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

*Aktualisiert:*

Zur Auswahl stehen noch:

*-* Plastikbesteck und Plastikteller

*-* Wenn jemand mag, dann vllt. noch so ein bis zwei Salate

*-* Grillfleisch (muss ja nicht nur einer mitbringen, kann man sich sehr gut teilen )

- Grillwurst???


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So, habe es vernommen und mal aktualisiert... 

@Alex: Sag doch nicht sowas. Bin doch net vergesslich und erst recht trinke ich keinen Alohol


----------



## xfishbonex (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

kann leider nicht 
ich muß arbeiten am samstag #q


----------



## Schwarzwusel (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> *Aktualisiert:*
> 
> Zur Auswahl stehen noch:
> 
> ...


 Bringe ich beides mit


----------



## macmarco (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ok notiert Herr Wusel 

@Xfishbonex: Schade Andre...


----------



## AlBundy (30. November 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Marco,

:q...ich doch auch nicht!  Den "Kartentrick" hab ich mal von meinem Großvater vererbt bekommen! Das hat DAMALS dann auch schon funktioniert. ...:m




@ Schwarzwusel,

schönes Motorrad hast du da auf deinem Avatar. Ich hatte auch mal so'ne Maschine. Bis auf die beiden Motorplatzer ( die lt. Händler des Herstellers "..._völlig unmöglich, schier_ _ausgeschlossen_!) sein mussten konnte ich ca.50.000,00km damit fahren und habe es genossen, ...nein - GELIEBT! #6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



AlBundy schrieb:


> konnte ich ca.50.000,00km damit fahren und habe es genossen, ...nein - GELIEBT! #6


 Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen...#6 Hab meine 1990 neu gekauft und mitlerweile 160 000 auf Ihr abgeritten (okay einmal Kopf gewechselt )


----------



## Blindfischer (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Macganisator:

wenn nix dazwischen kommt auch dabei... aber ausser Konkurrenz hoch und trocken im Yak.

Gruß


Dirk


----------



## dat_geit (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Salat bekomm ich auch noch mit in den überdachten Schuhkarton.
Zur Not lass ich den Anker zu Hause und klink mich in das Schleppnetz von Al ein.:vik:


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Dann bringe ich mal was Fleisch und Wurst mit.
Oder fehlt noch was anderes?


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

schönes Motorrad hast du da auf deinem Avatar. Ich hatte auch mal so'ne Maschine. Bis auf die beiden Motorplatzer ( die lt. Händler des Herstellers "..._völlig unmöglich, schier_ _ausgeschlossen_!) sein mussten konnte ich ca.50.000,00km damit fahren und habe es genossen, ...nein - GELIEBT! #6[/QUOTE]


Ist schon richtig so....:q

Piet


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Kann ich vollkommen nachvollziehen...#6 Hab meine 1990 neu gekauft und mitlerweile 160 000 auf Ihr abgeritten (okay einmal Kopf gewechselt )




Damit könnten wir eigentlich mal eine Spritztour machen. |rolleyes


----------



## Schwarzwusel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Ute schrieb:


> Damit könnten wir eigentlich mal eine Spritztour machen. |rolleyes


 Na klar !! ...... Ne ne mehr sag ich dazu jetzt nicht


----------



## Ute (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Reicht ja auch fürs erste. #6


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@MannmitBrille: Fein fein der Herr #6

@All: So habe dann mal die Mitbringsel hinzugefügt 

Nichts destotrotz wird vllt. noch der ein oder andere Salat benötigt....


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

*- Macmarco - hat selbstgeräucherte Putentitties dabei 
- Belly_gaga - 2 selbstgemachte Knobibrote und den POKAL dabei
- Vazzquezz - bringt rumgegurkte Krakauer mit 
- MichaelB - stiftet nen Büddel Grillkohle und nen bissl Grillkram
- de Mischi - Feierlos dabei 
- Reppi - leider raus, macht Bootsführerschein 
- Bellyboater - bringt 2 Pakete Putentittis, ääähm Putensteaks mit +Tzaziki
- loki73 - hat nen bunten Salat und Plastikbesteck+Teller dabei
- Al Bundy - holzscheite dabei und nen Grill
- Twister Bine - dabei
- Sundvogel - bringt keinen Apfelsaft mit, aber es ist auch goldich
- Angelgeiler - keine Weihnachtsfeier, sondern Berufsschule...dabei
- Rahnschote - bringt mit was fehlt
- Dorschminister - Glühweinmitbringer
- Pepp-eric - dabei
- kh61 - dabei, wenn er Handschuhe findet
- Haukep - dabei
- Sylverpasi - wenns passt dabei
- AudioGott1984 -spontan..dabei
- Gallus- nen Grill und ne Schachtel Bier und Grillkohle dabei 
*_*-*_*Ute*_* -*__*mit Sicherungsboot *_*- hat Fleisch und Wurst dabei
- Schwarzwusel - Grill mit Kohle dabei
- Xfishbonex - ist raus
- Schutenpiet - kurzfristig mit Wild dabei
- larsgerkens - paar Päckchen Glühwein dabei
- dat_geit - Bringt nen Salat mit 
- Blindfischer - dabei mit dem `Jak´

*So, nun noch mal die aktuelle Liste... Könnt ja noch mal reinschauen wer was mitbringt und die die noch fehlen haben ja noch nen bissl Auswahl für die Mitbringsel* 

- Plastikbesteck, Plastikteller

- Noch so 1 bis 2 Salate

- Noch nen bissl Fleisch Wurst???
*


----------



## Sylverpasi (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So nun ist es amtlich... Ich bin raus.... Muss am 13ten arbeiten :r:r:r


----------



## Schutenpiet (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> So nun ist es amtlich... Ich bin raus.... Muss am 13ten arbeiten :r:r:r



Schade, aber vielleicht ja beim übernächsten Mal 

Piet


----------



## loki73 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

hallöle

wir bringen ne schöne portion bunten salat und plastikteller+besteck mit.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Fressen wir nur oder angeln wir auch?


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Fressen wir nur oder angeln wir auch?



Naja...Angeln??? Was ist das??? 

Neeee, aber da wir ja ne "kleine Pause" einlegen wollen, müssen wir ja auch ausreichend versorgt sein...zumindesten die, die vllt am Vortag bissl viel getrunken haben :q:q:q


----------



## Belly_gaga (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,ich bring  selbstverständlich auch salat und mein selbstgemachtes kräuterbrot mit und den geputzten pokal nicht zu vergessen kommt auch mit
und Marco vielen dank an dich das du das so super hier für mich machst hast auf jeden fall was gut bei mir:vik:


----------



## macmarco (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moin,ich bring  selbstverständlich auch salat und mein selbstgemachtes kräuterbrot mit und den geputzten pokal nicht zu vergessen kommt auch mit
> und Marco vielen dank an dich das du das so super hier für mich machst hast auf jeden fall was gut bei mir:vik:


Kein Thema .... Kannst du statt einem Salat 2 dieser Brote mitbringen ??? Das wäre klasse (sind doch immer sooooo löggör) :q


----------



## AlBundy (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



dat_geit schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Not lass ich den Anker zu Hause und klink mich in das Schleppnetz von Al ein.:vik:


 
...Na logisch Andy, wir zwei ziehen doch eigentlich immer an einem Strang, oder?! :vik:

Und nun zu Piet-Glocke, ,
...dazu muss ich nicht's sagen. Das erklärt sich wieder von selber. Nich war!? #v


----------



## Bellyboater (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich bring dann zusätzlich noch ne Rutsche Tzatziki mit.


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich muss ja mal sagen Find es klasse, dass es so reibungslos alles funzelt #6#6#6


----------



## vazzquezz (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@OrgaMaoam: Ich hab 'n ganzen Schwung Plastikteller, & Besteck! Das meiste nicht mal Einweg! Bring ich mit - und stopf es hinterher in den Geschirrspüler ... ! Man ist ja naturverbunden :vik:

V.


----------



## vazzquezz (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

P.S.: Soll ich noch ein-drei Flohmarkttische einpacken? Für Salat & Co draufstellen?

V.


----------



## macmarco (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> P.S.: Soll ich noch ein-drei Flohmarkttische einpacken? Für Salat & Co draufstellen?
> 
> V.


Klar...Ich habe auch schon an einen Tisch gedacht... Wäre schön, wenn du ihn mit bringen könntest... Macht einiges einfacher 
Wenn du es gern auf dich nehmen möchtest mit dem Geschirr und Besteckt, spricht dem natürlich nichts dagegen, ansonsten habe ich an den "großen Abwasch" gedacht...Müllsack auf und rin damit  Aber das ist vollkommen in Ordnung

@Loki73: Wie du dann bestimmt gelesen hast brauchst du die Plastiksachen net mehr mitbringen...also der Salat reicht dann völlig


----------



## Belly_gaga (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Kein Thema .... Kannst du statt einem Salat 2 dieser Brote mitbringen ??? Das wäre klasse (sind doch immer sooooo löggör) :q


Na logisch wird gemacht :vik:


----------



## loki73 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

tach auch

super, dann streich ich das plastikgeschirr von der liste.

mein frauchen hatte die idee, aioli zu machen, bei dem brot und grill angebot so als dipp zwischendurch.

naja, und gegen den knoblauch am tag danach?.... tictac |supergri


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hi Leute,
ich denke ich werde auch mal bei eurem Treffen vorbei schauen. Nen Bierchen schlürfen und ne Wuscht essen.
Aber nicht zum Fischen, nur zum sabbeln. Mittags muß ich dann nemlich weiter nach Hamburg meinen Sohn vom Flieger abholen. #h


----------



## macmarco (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Loki73: Klar, bring mit.. #6

@Jörg: Das klingt doch jut.. Dat mach mal, würde mich freuen


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

*Nur noch 6 Tage,* dann gehts loooos :vik:
Wat freu ich mich schon... Und schöne Fische sind auch schon unterwegs :m


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Asooooo, bevor ich es vergesse:

Hat jeand zuälliger Weise einen Campingkocher??? Frage nur mal, weil wir ja irgendwie den Glühwein heiß bekommen müssen


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen.
Aber mein Motor läuft spitze. :m


----------



## kh61 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Asooooo, bevor ich es vergesse:
> 
> Hat jeand zuälliger Weise einen Campingkocher??? Frage nur mal, weil wir ja irgendwie den Glühwein heiß bekommen müssen




Hallo Marco,
habe nen einfachen Kleinen Gaskocher mit einer Flamme, könnte ich mitbringen. Gas ist noch halb voll. Weiß bloß nicht ob und wo man jetzt Gaskartuschen dafür bekommt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Frage nur mal, weil wir ja irgendwie den Glühwein heiß bekommen müssen


 Wenn einer nen Topf mitbringt bekommen wir den Glühwein auch aufm Grill heiss


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hmmm.... Aber wenn wir einen Topf aufn Grill stellen, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Topf danach nicht mehr gebräuchlich ist..richtig?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Wäre wohl mit dem Gaskocher nen bissl besser, denke ich...

@KH61: Wat für ne Kartusche???


----------



## Ute (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Notfals finde ich bestimmt noch einen alten kleinen Topf.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Aber wenn wir einen Topf aufn Grill stellen, gehe ich davon aus, dass der Topf danach nicht mehr gebräuchlich ist..richtig?? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat


|bigeyesMööönsch Marco !!!!! Denn stellen wir den Topf eben auf das Grillrost


----------



## macmarco (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

|bla:|bla:|bla: Ja ja ist ja jut 

@Kh61: Dann mal alles wieder zurück.... Grillen dann den Glühwein 

@Ute: Topf mitbringen !!!! :q


----------



## Ute (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wird gemacht!


----------



## rahnschote (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin...
Na die Windvorhersage bei Windfinder für samstag ist ja nicht der hit!

Südost 4-5 Bft!
aber schauen wir mal,die haben ja nicht immer recht...


----------



## macmarco (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



rahnschote schrieb:


> Moin...
> Na die Windvorhersage bei Windfinder für samstag ist ja nicht der hit!
> 
> Südost 4-5 Bft!
> aber schauen wir mal,die haben ja nicht immer recht...



Bis dahin ist ja noch viieeeel Zeit, dass ändert sich bestimmt noch 
Ansonsten muss man überlegen, obs nach Dazendorf, bzw. nach Weißenhaus geht, aber wie gesagt, ist ja noch nen bissl hin


----------



## vazzquezz (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

... und so zuverlässlich sind die Langzeitvorhersagen bei windfinder:

Eben noch 4-5 ... und jetzt Süd 1-3 und Sonnenschein für Dahme!

:vik: Hoffentlich bleibts so! :vik:

V.


----------



## MichaelB (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

letztes Jahr hieß es auch was von 3-4 ablandig und was war: Ententeich :vik:

Ihr müßt jetzt tapfer sein: da ich seit Samstagabend mit Fieber das Bett hüten darf und mich derzeit keine 5min auf den Beinen halten kann muss ich den Cup absagen :c

Ich wünsche Euch viele dicke Dorsche und dem Gewinner, daß er die 65.5cm von letztem Jahr überbietet - damit ich eine zusätzliche Motivation für den AB*BB*C 2009 habe :m

Traurigen Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ Michael: Gute Besserung aus Grönau

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Mir geht es nicht anders. Ich liege seit gestern flach. Kopf dicht, Fieber und pipapo. Ich schau mal wie es sich bis Samstag entwickelt, aber viel Hoffnung habe ich nicht.


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@ uli: das wär aber schade....alles probieren Heißes Bier trinken, und Deiner Frau ausrichten, dass Du Dir was warmes auf den Bauch legen sollst  |rolleyes

Peter


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Ich bin auch etwas genervt, aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, wäre sich in kaltes Wasser setzen nicht unbedingt die beste Idee.


----------



## Bellyboater (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Was soll ich sagen? Auch mir gehts so. Allerdings bin ich schon auf dem Weg der Besserung. Mal schauen wie es sich bis zum Wochenende entwickelt.


----------



## Schutenpiet (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich bin auch etwas genervt, aber so wie es im Moment aussieht, wäre sich in kaltes Wasser setzen nicht unbedingt die beste Idee.



Wart es doch erst mal ab.. bei guter Pflege...
Kannst Dich ja auch mal auf´m Kajak aufwärmen :q:q
da sitz man eigentlich ganz `komodich`, wie ein alter Däne mal so spruch :q
Ich guck denn mal, ob´s was vom Ufer gibt...mit der Fusselrute.
So nach der Halbzeit oder so..
Peter


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Alles richtig, Schutenmann - aber das "alter" verbitte ich mir  :q:q


----------



## macmarco (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Micha: Schade.... Dann beim nächsten mal 

Und ihr anderen beiden werdet mal gaaaaaanz schnell fit für Samstag.... Ist ja noch viel Zeit bis dahin


----------



## larsgerkens (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

moinsen!
ich bin nur noch unter vorbehalt dabei... falls mein fubaspiel jetzt tatsächlich ausfällt, bin ich definitiv dabei!! is wetterabhängig.. müsste wohl noch n bißchen bis samstag regnen, damit der platz schön durchweicht is und unbespielbar bleibt!...
drückt die daumen  
gruß und petri
lars


----------



## macmarco (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



larsgerkens schrieb:


> moinsen!
> ich bin nur noch unter vorbehalt dabei... falls mein fubaspiel jetzt tatsächlich ausfällt, bin ich definitiv dabei!! is wetterabhängig.. müsste wohl noch n bißchen bis samstag regnen, damit der platz schön durchweicht is und unbespielbar bleibt!...
> drückt die daumen
> gruß und petri
> lars



Nun mach mal kein Mist |supergri

Spiel doch einfach Handball..da ist es immer trocken 


Asoooo.... Das Wetter scheint uns ja echt gnädig zu sein :vik:


----------



## goeddoek (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Asoooo.... Das Wetter scheint uns ja echt gnädig zu sein :vik:




Na, ja - wenn sich die Absagequote so hält, habt ihr ja unter einem Angelschirm bequem Platz  :q:q

Kleiner Scherz - wünsche den "Angeschlagenen" gute Besserung und den ( hoffentlich zahlreichen ) Teilnehmern viel Spaß, 'ne Menge Fisch und uns im Anschluss 'nen schönen Bericht #h


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Na, ja - wenn sich die Absagequote so hält, ...



:c Dankt meiner Frau! ("Wie - Du bist Samstag nicht da ...?! -> |abgelehn )

Da ich wg. obengenanntem Termin nun um 12:30h wieder in HH sein muss, werde ich wohl ausser der Wertung bis 10:30 vor Ort sein! Dann kann ich Euch wenigstens noch die Würste geben ! #6
Mit dem Tisch sieht's dann aber schlecht aus ...

V.

P.S.: @macmarco: Meine Frau: "Ausserdem warst Du doch schon letzte Woche los ..." 

 Klar , weil das mit zwei Kinnings sooooo entspannend ist! :vik:


----------



## macmarco (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Vazzquezz: Wo warst du den letzte Woche unterwegs??? :q:q:q
Naja, dann ist es halt so.Willst u denn extra den Weg fahren nur wegen der Wurscht???


----------



## macmarco (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@All:

Wat is´n mit dem Rest, der uff der ersten Seite blau gekennzeichnet ist??
Brauchen noch nen Büddel mit Grillkohle, ein Tisch, bissl Grillkram...

Meldet euch dann mal #h


----------



## dat_geit (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Mich hat es leider aus den bereits bei Krister genannten Gründen auch erwischt.

Eine Terminüberschneidung mit meiner Frau läßt mich den Kürzeren ziehen:c, weil ich auch am Sonntag eine Veranstaltung habe.#q

#cSorry, ich hoffe es ergeht dem rest besser.

Schon kurios, dass ich gerade heute Mittag Krister das beichten wollte und feststellen mußte, dass es ihm nicht besser ergehn würde.

Viel Glück allen anderen


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

|kopfkrat  Marco...aber Du kommst doch...oder?
Ich hab frei von zu Hause ... oder muß ich gaaanz alleine angeln und Paddeln? 

Tja Ihr bedauernwerten Nichtkommer ..wenn das so weitergeht, wird Christoph wieder Sieger, weil er der einzige in der Wertung ist :m:m

Peter


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moinsen,

wenn nix dazwischen kommt, erscheine ich mit prominentem Überraschungsgast.
Keine Sorge dieses Jahr könnt ihr den "Pott" noch unter euch ausangeln.

Nächstes Jahr wenn ... den Cup ausrichtet wieder "scharf" |supergri

Gruß Stephan #h

P.S.: Allen Erkrankten eine gute Besserung !!


----------



## de Mischi (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin, 

bei mir bleibt es noch beim Fragezeichen - werde, falls es nicht für Morgens reicht, ggf. Mittags/Nachmittags vom Strand einige Würfe wagen.


----------



## AlBundy (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Tja Jungs, schade das ich den ein oder anderen nun doch nicht sehen kann aber Termine können auch mal dazwischen kommen. 

Unseren angeschlagenen wünsche ich eine schnelle Genesung und wir sehen uns dann im nächsten Jahr! #h

Bei mir bleibt für Samstag alles beim alten! :q -... |pftroest:


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @Vazzquezz: Wo warst du den letzte Woche unterwegs??? :q:q:q
> Naja, dann ist es halt so.Willst u denn extra den Weg fahren nur wegen der Wurscht???



@1: Auf jeden Fall zu nah! |bigeyes

@2: Da ich den Cup lange genug fest eingeplant hatte, hab ich beim Job fest zugesagt, zur Weihnachtsfeier 'n Bollerwagen mitzubringen (Wir Boßeln ...)! Also muss ich sowieso nach OH, weil der in meinem WoWa liegt ...
Um so ärgerlicher, daß ich nicht erst mittags aufschlagen und dann mit Grillen kann ... :c

V. |gr:


----------



## macmarco (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> |kopfkrat  Marco...aber Du kommst doch...oder?
> Ich hab frei von zu Hause ... oder muß ich gaaanz alleine angeln und Paddeln?
> 
> Tja Ihr bedauernwerten Nichtkommer ..wenn das so weitergeht, wird Christoph wieder Sieger, weil er der einzige in der Wertung ist :m:m
> ...



Na siiiicher komm ich ... Lass bestimmt auch nichts dazwischen kommen #6

Wenn´s denn so weiter geht, müssen wir die Kajaks wohlk doch mit in die Wertung einfließen lassen....näääch??


----------



## vazzquezz (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Na siiiicher komm ich ... Lass bestimmt auch nichts dazwischen kommen #6
> 
> Wenn´s denn so weiter geht, müssen wir die Kajaks wohlk doch mit in die Wertung einfließen lassen....näääch??



Und wenn es dann kommt wie letztes Wochenende, ändert das auch nichts ...

Wie ich erfahren durfte: Es kommt nicht auf die Bootsgröße/-schnelligkeit an, sondern auf die Besatzung ...|rolleyes, oder so ähnlich ... :vik:


----------



## macmarco (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



vazzquezz schrieb:


> Und wenn es dann kommt wie letztes Wochenende, ändert das auch nichts ...
> 
> Wie ich erfahren durfte: Es kommt nicht auf die Bootsgröße/-schnelligkeit an, sondern auf die Besatzung ...|rolleyes, oder so ähnlich ... :vik:


Auf die Technik mein lieber 
Im Enddefekt gibbt dat auch kein Unterschied.. Wenn man sich darauf einigt, dass die Jaks net schleppen dürfen.... :q


----------



## kh61 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hallo,
bis jetzt bin ich noch dabei, wenn nicht noch der sch.... :vArbeitgeber dazwischen funkt da ziehmlich stress auf der Arbeit ist. Sonst kündige ich morgen, dann kann ich kommen.

Mal sehen ob ich noch was zum Grillen finde.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> @All:
> 
> Wat is´n mit dem Rest, der uff der ersten Seite blau gekennzeichnet ist??
> Brauchen noch nen Büddel mit Grillkohle, ein Tisch, bissl Grillkram...
> ...




Hi Marco,

bin grad von Dienstreise retour, ich hab irgendwie den Überblick verloren was wir jetzt noch brauchen bei den ganzen Absagen.

Gib mal Laut, dann kann ich noch was besorgen.

Gruß

Der schlanke Mann mit neuer Brille


----------



## Schutenpiet (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Der schlanke Mann mit neuer Brille[/QUOTE]


Hat die alte dem Windwiderstand beim Paddeln nicht mehr standgehalten? , oder waren die Abrißkanten zu weich, und Du hattest Luftwirbel hinterm Jak, die unerwünscht waren?
:q

Piet


----------



## Blindfischer (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> Der schlanke Mann mit neuer Brille




Hat die alte dem Windwiderstand beim Paddeln nicht mehr standgehalten? , oder waren die Abrißkanten zu weich, und Du hattest Luftwirbel hinterm Jak, die unerwünscht waren?
:q

Piet[/quote]


Luftwirbel? bei meiner optimierten Körperform?

Aber irgendwie saß die mit nur einem Bügel nicht mehr so toll, jetzt hab ich sogar drei verscheidene Glasfarben zur Auswahl.
Ich werde mal mit gelb auf der einen und blau auf der anderen Seite starten, Hauptsache der Pol wird ordentlich gefiltert

:q

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## rahnschote (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So,Jungs...hab gewissheit,muß samstag nicht arbeiten!Erkältung ist auch fast abgeklungen,BB und Gerödel ist schon in IKEA-taschen vorgepackt...
Von mir aus kann es Losgehen|bla::q#a

@marco :wat soll ich denn noch mitbringen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Bei mir wird das zu 99% nix. Ich bin heute noch fett verschnupft und habe diese Woche auch nicht gearbeitet. Das ist echt blöd, aber Gesundheit geht vor.


----------



## macmarco (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Schade Uli ..dann mal gute Besserung #h

@All: Habe dann noch zur Auswahl:

- ne Kiste Goldiges

- Salat, der gemacht werden muss

- Grillkrams

- Glühwein


----------



## macmarco (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

_*Wichtig!!!!*_

Da der Wind uns so nen kleinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht für Dahme haben wir uns nun für

_*Weißenhaus*_

entschieden.

Einige von euch werden es kennen dort.
Für die jenigen die es nicht kennen, werden wir uns am Parkplatz/Rastplatz  "Neustädter Bucht" treffen um 9.15 h.

Bitte gebt mir bescheid (auch per PN), wenn ihr euch mit uns dort treffen wollt.


(Für Ute und Wuselchen: Eure BB´s sind organisiert mit Ausrüstung. Rute und Köder müsst ihr aber selber stellen . Denkt an die dicken Wathosen!!!!!)

Bei Fragen könnt ihr auch gern meine Telef.Nr. haben, natürlich nur per PN


----------



## rahnschote (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

OK,wäre denn schon mal ein Kandidat für "Rastplatz Dating"
bring denn noch nen bischen Fleisch und Kartoffelsalat mit!
Bei wem bekomme ich denn meine fahrtkosten zurückerstattet???beim Pokalinhaber oder bei marco???:q


----------



## macmarco (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



rahnschote schrieb:


> OK,wäre denn schon mal ein Kandidat für "Rastplatz Dating"
> bring denn noch nen bischen Fleisch und Kartoffelsalat mit!
> Bei wem bekomme ich denn meine fahrtkosten zurückerstattet???beim Pokalinhaber oder bei marco???:q



Das habe ich denn schon mal vernommen..sehr schön #6
Achso..zu den dann entstandenen Kosten kommt dann natürlich der Sieger des Tages dann auf


----------



## Dorschminister (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin zusammen,
jetzt ist es bei mir auch amtlich ich muß leider absagen, ich muss  malochen habe soviel zu tun das ich bis Weihnachten noch Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten muss. Echt schade hätte mich riesig gefreut endlich mal wieder entspannt fischen zu können aber Job geht nun mal leider vor.


----------



## Ute (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> _*Wichtig!!!!*_
> 
> Da der Wind uns so nen kleinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht für Dahme haben wir uns nun für
> 
> ...


Tja! Wie soll ich es sagen?|bigeyes
Heute Morgen fand ich dein Vorschlag echt super. Hatte mich auch drauf gefreut. 
ABER!
Da ich doch eine Frostbeule bin und keine dicke Neoprenhose habe, sage auch ich ab. Mir frieren so schon immer die Füße blau an. Und im Wasser wird dies ja noch schneller gehen. 
Marco, nu hast du dir soo viel Mühe gemacht und ich sage doch ab. |peinlich
Ich werde mit meinem Boot in Dahme raus fahren. Weiß nicht, ob Wuselchen zu Euch fährt oder mit mir fährt. Wird sich noch raus stellen.


----------



## loki73 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

guten abend

so die sachen sind schon zum großteil gepackt und griffbereit.

eigentlich dacht ich mir das ich die ute als navi missbrauche und sie uns nach weißenhaus lotst. naja, dat war wohl nischt.

ich weiß noch, als wir nach fehmarn gefahren sind, kamen wir an eine abfahrt " weißenhäuser strand" vorbei, diese?

treffen wir uns also aufm rastplatz dort.

@macmarco
schickst du mir die handynummer von dir per pm? falls wir uns verpassen oder ich mich verfahre. 


@ute

ich muss leider auch noch arbeiten morgen so das wir erst spät so ca 20.00 uhr - 21.00 uhr eintrudeln werden.



bis denne #h


----------



## vazzquezz (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> _*Weißenhaus*_



Ähhh ... !

Dann setze doch bitte noch Würste mit auf die "Noch mitbringen"-Liste!

Da ich schon eh nicht mit dabei bin, nur "zufällig" in OH unterwegs und eh nur superwenig Zeit im/am/auf dem Wasser habe, möchte ich mir 'nen zusätzlichen Umweg nicht wirklich antun!

Sorry dafür!

V.

P.S.: Die Krakauer frier ich ein, die gibt's dann wann anders ... :m


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Ute: Kannst du dir nicht irgendwo eine leihen??? Bzw. hat nicht jemand eine 2te zufällig, die man ihr leihen könnte???|bigeyes
Denke in Dahme wirst du keine 2 cm rauskommen bei Windstärken 4-5 aus Ost kommend!!!!|uhoh:

@Loki: Du hast Post.  Von wo kommst du? bzw. wo fährst du auf die A1 rauf?

@Vazzquezz: Habe ich mir bereits gedacht. Aber dann beim nächsten mal möchte ich eine abhaben :q


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Bei den ganzen Absagen, habe ich den Überblick verloren |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Was brauchen wir noch, was nicht auf dem ersten Postig aufgeführt ist? Wat vergessen, bzw. brauchen wir irgend etwas mehr?

Helft mal büüüüdde


----------



## Bellyboater (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

So richtig fit bin ich immer noch nicht. Also muss ich mich leider den ganzen Absagern anschließen.
Ich wäre gern dabei gewesen. Ist bestimmt ne lustige Runde.


----------



## Ute (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



loki73 schrieb:


> @ute
> 
> ich muss leider auch noch arbeiten morgen so das wir erst spät so ca 20.00 uhr - 21.00 uhr eintrudeln werden.



Kein Problem. Auch wenn es noch später werden sollte, egal. Bekommst eine PN.


----------



## loki73 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@macmarco
ich werde von ute aus auf die a1 starten und mich dann richtung puttgarden bewegen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,
ich werde morgen versuchen um 9:15 am Parkplatz zu sein, wenn ich nicht da bin dann habe ich es leider auchg nicht geschaft. Liege nemlich auch schon die ganze Woche im Bett. Da ich aber sowieso morgen raus muß meinen Sohn vom Flieger holen kamme ich eventuell. Das entscheidet das morgiege Wetter und ob ich mich dann raus stellen mag mit meiner noch verschnupften Nase.
Mal sehen, ich versuchs.


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@Loki73: Du fährst dann auf die A1 rauf in Richtung Fehmarn und fährst die Abfahrt "Oldenburg" ab. Daes zwei gibt die so heißen, nimmst du die wo Kiel drauf steht. Dann links abbiegen und dort auf uns warten... 
Schick mir mal bitte deine Handynummer per PN.

@der Rest: denkt bitte ans Besteck für euch zum futtern


----------



## loki73 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

jetzt gehts lo os, jetzt gehts lo os......

endlich feierabend, die kinder sind reisefertig und die frau ist auch zurechtgemacht, also dahme wir kommen.

@macmarco
hast ne pn


----------



## Angelgeiler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

@loki
 Der neue Zielort ist Weissenhaus, nicht mehr dahme aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen.
Also bitte nich nach Dahme sonst sind wir ja noch einer weniger und das wäre doch schade wo schon so viele abgesprungen sind.#6
Bis morgen früh hoffentlich!!#h


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



macmarco schrieb:


> Für die jenigen die es nicht kennen, werden wir uns am Parkplatz/Rastplatz  "Neustädter Bucht" treffen um 9.15 h.
> 
> 
> 
> Also ick bin dann um 9:15 auf dem Parkplatz ( Autobahnrastätte gell?)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> @loki
> Der neue Zielort ist Weissenhaus, nicht mehr dahme aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen.
> Also bitte nich nach Dahme


 Das hat schon alles seine Richtigkeit... Loki übernachtet in Grube/Dahme...


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Joar.... dann kanns auch mal losgehen,näch???
MannmitBrille aufm Rastplatz ...vernommen |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

;:vik:  so Alleeesss gefunden und gepackt :q:q
Morgen noch die Schute auf´s Dach, die Leichenteile aus der Kühlung und ab dafür :q:q
mann freu ich mich darauf mal wieder son paar Dickköpfe zu ärgern, und nette Leutz zu sehen.
Also denn mal bis morgen früh.
PS: sag mal Marco... hast Du Würmer??
Piet


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Schutenpiet schrieb:


> ;
> PS: sag mal Marco... hast Du Würmer??
> Piet



Joooop, war gerade noch schnell los... Also alles dabei.. Hauptsache ich vergesse sie morgen früh nicht :q
Soll ich sie noch würzen???


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Soll ich sie noch würzen???

Soll ich sie euch Grillen,oder wie?


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> Soll ich sie noch würzen???
> 
> Soll ich sie euch Grillen,oder wie?



Will sich der Herr etwafreiwillig zum Grillen melden??ß :q


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Nich wirklich,
mache aber gern den Anfang.


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



gallus schrieb:


> Nich wirklich,
> mache aber gern den Anfang.


War ja klar  Aber  immerhin der Anfang ist :qgemacht


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wat machen die Fehlteile?

Tisch werd ich noch bringen(wenn er im Keller auftauchen sollte)
Vielleicht findet sich noch mein Kocher an
Glühweinerwärmungsbehältnis? Hab ich leider nicht!

Und wehe euch,
wenn ich das Zeugs alleine zum EITZ schleppen!!|splat2:


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Tisch brauchst du nicht mitbringen...der wird schon mitgebracht 

Da Ute ja nun doch mitkommt, werden wir keinen Kocher benötigen, da sie ihren Topf mitbringt,,, aber danke schon mal|supergri

Die Fehlteile sind so gut wie ausgeglichen :m

@All: *Warm anziehen!!! *


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hi Marco,

so ich hab jetzt das Jak,diverse Wathosen, Bellyboote, Watschuhe Flossen und so weiter und so fort, fehlt noch jemanden irgenwas? noch kann ich den Anhänger dranhängen

Die Bellypumpe find ich nicht, aber ich denke davon sollten genug da sein.

Ich hab so´n kleinen Kartuschenbrenner, soll ich den vorsichtshalber einpacken? Dat is nix für große Mengen, aber son Literchen Punsch kriegen wir wohl heiß.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Blindfischer (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

ups, überschnitten, Brennerlein bleibt dann zuhause


Gruß

Dirk


----------



## gallus (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Na denn hamm we wohl jetzt alles!

Bis morgen früh denn!!!


----------



## macmarco (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



Blindfischer schrieb:


> ups, überschnitten, Brennerlein bleibt dann zuhause
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Na bring mal mit, wat wir haben, haben wir |supergri

Hm... Der Rest  solltedann auch reichen für dich mit dem mitbringen 

@Gallus: Rööööchtöööösch!!! Und wenn, ein Edeka ist glaub ich auf der Ecke


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Moinsen an alle cupper
Nu gibts gleich Frühstück, dann das Auto unter´s Boot....und losss 
Falls einer von den Teilnehmern noch hier reinschaut..vielleicht an einen Angelschirm denken #c#c für den Fall der Fälle...sonst wird der Punsch so dünn
Piet


----------



## gallus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Peter,
meinen groszen Schirm hab schon eingepackt..

Bis gleich..


----------



## Ute (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Okay. Ich holen meinen gleich.


----------



## macmarco (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin, Moin...Kann los gehen...Sachen sind im Auto, Schute aufm Dach... :q

Freu mich schon drauf, bis gleich Leudde :vik:


----------



## MichaelB (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

und ich kann nicht mit... #q

Wünsche Euch was beim... AB*S*BB*C 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelgeiler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Kollegen,

Ja ich bin leider heute morgen nicht in der Lage gewesen teilzunehmen weil mein Auto tatsächlich gestreikt hat#q#q
Hatte soweit alles fertig und dann springt die dumme Kiste nichma an:c
 das Ende vom Lied waren dann 90€ weniger aufm Konto und ne neue Batterie...........unverhofft kommt eben doch oft#d:v
Ich bitte um milde Bestrafung und hoffe ihr seid trotzdem sehr erfolgreich heute.
Also Petri Heil und Krumme Knüppel wünsche ich, über eine gemeinsame Fangmeldung würde ich mich freuden


----------



## HAI-score (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Leute!
habe euch unter Beobachtung und bin auf die Berichte mit reichlich Fotos seeeehr gespannt!#h
Konnte leider nicht am Event teilnehmen da Familienfeier angesagt ist:c:c:c

Gruß aus Celle
Andreas


----------



## hornhechteutin (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,
woooooo bleiben die Bilder von Ute, oder heißt sie jetzt "Frau die in DK wohnt" :q ,  im BB und der Bericht :q:q . Taut Ihr noch auf :q ????


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> woooooo bleiben die Bilder von Ute, oder heißt sie jetzt "Frau die in DK wohnt" :q ,  im BB und der Bericht :q:q . Taut Ihr noch auf :q ????
> 
> 
> ...




Ohhh, man.
Tun mir die Beine weh.
Ich mach keinen Schritt mehr.
Und morgen auch nicht.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte mich noch mal entschuldigen das ich euch heute sitzen gelassen habe. Das Wetter war bei meinem heftigen Schnupfen den ich noch habe nicht das richtige und das wichtigere war ja für mich meinen Peter vom Flieger abzuholen der heute unerwartet aus Neuseeland zu Weihnachten nach Hause gekommen ist.
Ich freu mich aber auf eure Berichte und Bilder. #h


----------



## gallus (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Die Wasserschutzpolizei ermittelt noch.




*Nachrichtensperre!!*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Man war dat jemütlich......:k.....#h


----------



## gallus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Aber nur für die Camp-Bewacher!


----------



## hornhechteutin (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin Moin ,
immer noch nichts da , kein Bericht keine Bilder nur das Bild von Brandstiftern :q . Jetzt mach ich mir echt einen Kopp ob ich Micmacmarco nicht die falsche Tüte mit Krümelmonster Futter mitgegeben hab . Sollten ja meine selbstgemachten sein , könnte aber die Tüte von Claudia mit den Fliegenpilzpulver Kecksen erwisch haben #c|rolleyes|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## gallus (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Keine Sorge Micha,

wie schon gesagt:

*Narchichtensperre!!

IGFA-Rekordeinträge 
haben ihre speziellen Reglements!!#h
*


----------



## Ute (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wir leben alle noch.#6
Und die Kekse waren ober legger:k


----------



## Wildshark (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wir wollen 
Bilder!!
LOS LOS LOS!
Die können uns doch nicht so lange auf die Bilder warten lassen,
oder sclafen die noch 
Alle!!!!!​


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

  Gemach, gemach... Unser Berichtsbevollmächtigter wird schon noch was einstellen..bitte dran  denken: wir mussten mit 10 Leuten für 20 futtern paddeln und trinken, und jetzt wird sich für 20 Leute ausgeruht  :q
Also noch etwas Geduld

Piet


----------



## HAI-score (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Wo bleiben die Fotos?:c


----------



## Blindfischer (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Schon mal als Info vorab:

Die Kajakflotte hat eine innovative Angelmethode etabliert:
Das Speeddrifting.

Da wir vornehmlich die neuen Techniken testen wollten haben wir die Fische den BB´s überlassen.:q

Das Essen war lecker und die Kekse von Micha haben sehr zur positiven Grundstimmung beigetragen ( Bist Du sicher, dass da nicht ein bestimmtes Kraut mit drin war?)

@ mach mir den Dorsch-Gaga: Denk dran....Rezept sonst Haue, meine Frau braucht das bis Sylvester, also hau rein:g

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MichaelB (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

na Ihr macht es ja interessant... |rolleyes

Wie viel Dorsche, wie große Dorsche, wer darf den näxten AB*BB*C ausrichten?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*



MichaelB schrieb:


> wer darf den näxten AB*BB*C ausrichten?


#c#c#c....:m:m:m


----------



## MichaelB (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Moin,

die Spannung steigt ins Unermessliche.... Trommelwirrrrrbel... and the winner is... 

Hübsches Gruppenbild ohne Fisch :g

Gruß
Michael


----------



## HAI-score (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

nettes Foto, aber die mitmachQuote is ne fünfminus!

So der Anfang ist gemacht und jetzt der Bericht und die Fotos.


----------



## macmarco (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Ab*bb*c 2008*

Nun ist er da der Bericht


----------

